# [SOLVED]b43-phy0 ERROR: FOUND UNSUPPORTED PHY

## josel

Hello,

I've got problem with my Broadcom 4312 wireless card and I know it causes many problems. I had found a thread how to make this card work on THIS URL, #9, but when I try to:

```
emerge broadcom-sta
```

it says, that:

```
die "Incorrect kernel configuration options"
```

so I googled and found THIS TOPIC ON GENTOO.WIKI and I read, that:

 *Quote:*   

> On newer kernels (tested on 2.6.33) the HOSTAP option (Device Drivers -> Network device support -> Wireless LAN -> IEEE 802.11 for Host AP (Prism2/2.5/3 and WEP/TKIP/CCMP)) has to be set to implicitly get the WIRELESS_EXT and WEXT_PRIV options which are not accessible with menuconfig.

 

I've got kernel 2.6.36-r8, installed gentoo few days ago.

And now my questions:

1. when I recompile the kernel with new configuration, do I must reinstall all I've got ? (I know it's noobish question, but I am really trying to know more and more about linux)

2. how to recompile it if not with menuconfig ?

I don't really know do I think in a good way, but I'm trying.

Cheers,

----------

## rh1

 *Quote:*   

> 2. how to recompile it if not with menuconfig ? 

 

menuconfig is just a really handy way of editing the config file. To re compile , use make:

```
cd /usr/src/linux

make clean && make && make modules_install
```

Some people use make install to install the kernel image. Some people manually copy it to /boot so i'll leave that up to you

 *Quote:*   

> when I recompile the kernel with new configuration, do I must reinstall all I've got ?

 

No. But you must rebuild any package that installs kernel modules (For example: broadcom-sta). If your using 2.1 series portage then it's best to emerge "module-rebuild" and run that every time you update/change a kernel.

If your using the 2.2 series, then just run "emerge @module-rebuild" every time you update/change a kernel.

----------

## der bastler

 *josel wrote:*   

> Hello,
> 
> I've got problem with my Broadcom 4312 wireless card and I know it causes many problems.
> 
> [...]
> ...

 

Yesterday I was able to get my 4353 up and running.

First you have to change into the kernel source directory, backup your config (to dir above), clean the build directory (Mr Proper), reinstall your config and start the Kernel configuration program:

```
cd /usr/src/linux

cp .config ..

make mrproper

cp ../.config .

make menuconfig

```

Make sure that mentioned properties are set/unset. Hint: Enter a "/" and type a keyword to search for it.

Then you have to compile your kernel and its modules and install the modules:

```
make && make modules_install
```

To install the new kernel, copy it to /boot. Depending on architecture and your boot loader configuration, that would mean something like this:

```
mount /boot

cp arch/x86/boot/bzImage /boot

umount /boot

```

Now we are ready to build broadcom-sta, because it checks both the kernel config in /usr/sr/linux as well as the modules information in /lib/modules/yourkernelversion.

I highly recommend to install wpa_supplicant as well.

With wpa_supplicant, the WLAN part of your network configuration file (/etc/conf.d/net) could look like this:

```
modules_eth1=( "dhcp"  "wpa_supplicant" "!ifplugd" )

dhcpcd_eth1="-L"

wpa_supplicant_eth1="-Dwext"

```

(the wl kernel module names my WLAN card as "eth1")

Put the following lines into /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf to be able to configure your networks via wpa_gui (as long as you are member of the wheel group, what's also highly recommended as part-time-root):

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=wheel

update_config=1

```

----------

## josel

I succesfully installed broadcom-sta, but when I'm trying to modprobe wl it gives me:

 *Quote:*   

>  FATAL: Error inserting wl (lib/modules/2.6.36-gentoo-r8/net/wireless/wl.ko): Unknown symbol in module or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

 

when I dmesg it, it says:

 *Quote:*   

>  wl: Unknown symbol lib80211_get_crypto_ops (err 0)

 

... and I don't know what to do ...

Cheers,

----------

## josel

ok, after reboot it loaded I think, but linux still doesn't see my wifi  :Sad: 

----------

## der bastler

 *josel wrote:*   

> ok, after reboot it loaded I think, but linux still doesn't see my wifi 

 

What does "see" mean? The output of ifconfig would be helpful.

----------

## josel

in meantime I had idea to check if on livecd wlan0 tries to start and it did, so I lsmod, and read that it uses b43 driver, so I unmerge broadcom-sta, recompile the kernel to module b43 driver, modprobe b43, but still I've got nothing, but I'm sure, that on b43 it should run if on minimal cd it runned.

lspci:

```
Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX (rev02)

Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g (rev01)
```

ifconfig (if you need something more, tell me, I am just little lazy   :Rolling Eyes: :

```
 eth0 - (ethernet)

lo - Local loopback

sit0 - Link encap: IPv6-in-IPv4
```

(dunno why I've got sit0 cause I think I will not use it)

iwconfig:

```
 lo - no wireless extensions

eth0 no wireless extensions

sit0 no wireless extensions
```

I know where the problem is:

```
b43-phy0: Broadcom 4312 WLAN found (core revision 15)

b43-phy0 ERROR: FOUND UNSUPPORTED PHY (Analog 6, Type 5, Revision 1)

b43: probe of ssb0:0 failed with error -95
```

What to do ? I googled half of the internet and still have no clue.

Cheers,

OK, I did it! I used broadcom-sta driver, I really don't know why it haven't work before, maybe I choose something special from kernel config, cause I recompile it for like 7 times, trying different settings for different ideas from the internet. Does broadcom-sta use firmware from /lib/firmware ? Cause I used special firmware for LP-PHY cards...

So, I mark it as solved.

----------

